# Flexible Sigmoidoscopy



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,I am keen to hear from any one who has had a flaexible sigmoidoscopy before? In true NHS style I have been given no information on what exactly I am getting done. I was posted out two sachets of laxatives and have instructions on when to take those and I also have been reading up on it...(certainly an occasion when the internet is not your friend).My main concern is that while my doctor has referred me on the basis that they think I have IBS I have recently privately been to see a consultant who thinks that I have colitus...I have also read that for people with inflammation this test is extremely painful and I have been offered no sedation at all.I am panicking!


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi RLK106 - Not sure if mine was called a _flexible_ sigmoidoscopy, but I had one and it was a doddle, didn't hurt one bit. It was to see if I had bowel cancer, and as you say, I got no information beforehand, but it was really ok, only lasted a little while, and a nice nurse held my hand. You will be fine, I'm sure.No sedation, it wasn't needed.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have had a flexible sigmoidoscopy,i was sedated for it.I did not feel anything at all.I'm a big scaredy cat!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info about it for you.http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/sigmoidoscopy/Read it if you want; it just generally describes the aspects of it and what you can expect. If that will upset you more.. don't read it. Try to keep in mind as with most things ... the anticipation is always way worse than the event. It is only about 20-30 minutes and I'm sure all will go well. Many have had it before you and survived and I am sure you will too. Just keep thinking good thoughts and keep yourself preoccupied and it will be over before you know it.Wish you all the best with this procedure.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

This procedure is much better than a colonoscopy.Why does the doc say you have colitis?


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I had one done privately a couple of months ago. I didn't have any laxatives beforehand although they did an enema about 45 mins beforehand. I didn't have sedation and it was uncomfortable esp when the tube goes "around the bend" but I coped ok. At least I could go home almost immediately afterwards. I had this test as I refused to have the bowel prep for a colonoscopy which upset me hugely the first time I had it. The last thing I wanted was to have an accident on the way to theatre- even after the sigmoidoscopy procedure I had to ask to go back to the ward quickly!!! The only reason I went privately was to ensure en suite facilites.


----------



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

All over now and it really wasn't overly bad. For someone who has had constant diarrhoea for the last 9 months I really thought the laxatives beforehand would be a total doddle - they weren't at all! They turned out to be the worst part - on the toilet twice every 15 mins for 24 hours. I think I got to 3am before completely breaking down! I was still having to make urgent toilet stops on the trip to the hospital the next morning.When it came to the actual test the woman was lovely and I had it in my head that "You have just had 24 hours of discomfort, pain and symptoms that you want to get rid of, what is another 10 minutes?" so I was surprisingly calm. I had a sneaky diazepam in my bag just in case I was too nervous but I didn't need to take it at all and I was very proud of myself for that.The biopsy's were the most painful part but even that is over so quickly that it was grand.Everything showed up as normal so it looks like colitus is no longer an option - will wait for the biopsy results before ruling it out completely.Thanks for all your help and advice! I think it helped to relax me!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad you made it through OK.


----------

